# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Richwood OM?

## sjus

Anyone here know of the Richwood OM?
Solid spruce top, laminated mahogany back and sides, mahogany neck, rosewood fretboard.
Materials and price - £199 in this particular case - must mean Pac-rim, but I´ve heard that some of these are decent players.
Did anyone try one or hear one?
How do they sound? How is the volume?
Overall impression?

Yes, I have started to worship the great god OMAS, and I´m looking for a starter OM that doesn´t cost a fortune.

---
Søren

----------


## otterly2k

I haven't heard of Richwood. I'm guessing this is a line marketed in Europe. It may be related (e.g. by factory) to the brands we see on this side of the pond. Anyone know?

Anyway,
I'd think that you might be able to find a similarly priced instrument with solid woods rather than laminate in a similar price range. They would also be either asian or Romanian made, like Ashbury or Troubadour. 

If you can put your hands on a Richwood and you like how it sounds and feels, go for it. However, if you're buying long-distance and deciding based on make and materials and reputation, etc., I'd hold out for solid woods and follow up with a good set-up.

my 2c

----------


## sjus

I guess you made me realize what I allready know:
To go for an all solid woods instrument.

I believe to know that the top is the most important part to be made of solid wood - and the Richwood does have a solid spruce top - but then again....laminate for back and sides.
You´re right too, there are solid wood OMs in the market with only a bit higher pricetags, and for the moment I´m studying the various put up for sale.

It´s going to be a long-distance buy no matter what; I haven´t seen ONE Octave Mandolin in any music shop here in Denmark, and even if there were some I wouldn´t have the opportunity to try them out. 
Being left handed, badly, I will need to convert the thing in any case. 

I mostly check out the English and the German ebay allthough the market is much larger in USA, but shipping and customs duty will probably add 50% or more to the original price.

---
Søren

----------


## otterly2k

Soren-
(sorry, I don't know how to make the keyboard put the slash through the o )

If you can narrow down what you'd like, you might be able to convince one of those music stores to order you an instrument to try first hand. Then you buy it from them if you like it... or they keep it in their stock if you don't.  You might end up paying a bit more... but then again, maybe not once customs and shipping are accounted for.

good luck.

----------


## Keith Miller

I believe some are made in Korea and the cheaper ones in China, never played one though 
Keith

----------

